# Hog video



## stonecreek (Jan 23, 2018)

Quick video from first hunt last weekend.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 26, 2018)

Good video man! Looks like y'all got some dog power there! Looks like a target rich environment too ! Keep rolling them videos, I really enjoy them.


----------



## WayneB (Jan 26, 2018)

nice video!
well trained dogs too!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 26, 2018)

That's some sweet country there. Nice and open


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice! Good to see the doggers posting more again!


----------



## antharper (Feb 11, 2018)

Awesome video !!


----------



## Coon Dog (Jun 30, 2018)

Wow I’d love to get on that many hogs with my dogs at once that field was loaded


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 1, 2018)

WoW! don't usually get to see that many in a field in the light.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes it was kind of crazy. We had already caught several hogs early with long races. We were cutting across the field to get to the 4 wheelers and no one had much energy left. What the video don't show is how quick the dogs got in brush and got cut down pretty good by a hog we never seen. They all ended up on a smaller hog after that. Richard


----------



## buddylee (Jul 2, 2018)

Heard y’all sold out


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 2, 2018)

Every last dog is gone. That was one of the last hunts. Only feeding tree dogs and blood trailers now. Richard


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm sure you will miss it as much as I do

hope I get the chance to run into you somewhere up there


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 21, 2018)

georgia_home said:


> Nice! Good to see the doggers posting more again!


Don't count on it !! All we run is bay dogs !! Got a couple that will catch. Hog doggers are looked down by many for some reason ! No different than a bear, a coon, or a skwerl !


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 28, 2018)

Good video! I probably would have shot as many as possible out of that big group...THEN put the dogs on them! Man..that many in a group will wreak havoc on a hay or row crop field?


----------



## danielk (Jan 17, 2019)

Great video!


----------

